# Tree Frogs are a'calling.........



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 30, 2014)

*You don't need speakers turned up .. you'll hear them!!!*

It had rained on and off all day.. so the Rose-of-Sharon jungle where the redfoot's live was well watered and the tree frogs were excited!

In front of the redfoot enclosure are the terrapin "cages" [ pedator proofing ] and no less than 3 frogs were on them as well as who knows were in the 'jungle branches, etc.





See how small .. my index fingertip - [ talk about timing! ] -





I was taking video close-up and he called .. be ready! ( he's loud!!! )





 
Another view from earlier.. they were everywhere calling!!!





 
Imagine holding camera in right hand - while trying to 'zoom/focus' - and holding flashlight in left hand without completely "washing-out" video with all of the light!

The calling was music to my ears............


----------



## ascott (Jun 30, 2014)

I so totally enjoyed their sweet calls.....love it...thanks for sharing ....keep em coming...


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 1, 2014)

KEWL!


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 1, 2014)

One of my fav summer time sounds.


----------



## hannah1809 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## ascott (Jul 3, 2014)

One of my favs...I know some will cringe at their invasive nature, but one of the most soothing sounds in the night....


----------



## dmmj (Jul 3, 2014)

In the jungle, the lion, er I man frog, sleeps... er I mean croaks tonight.


----------

